# firewood prices by area



## treesurgeon (Dec 3, 2005)

do you guys sell firewood by the face cord or by the cord. what price are you getting for your area. a face cord out here is selling for 60 to 85 a cord. thats split, dried and delivered 4x8x16"


----------



## Newfie (Dec 3, 2005)

Use of the term cord or any portion thereof is ILLEGAL in Massachusetts. Firewood must be sold by the cubic foot. Please see the cut and paste from a state document from the consumer affairs division dated 12/1/05.

Beware Loose Talk, Fuzzy Math and "the Dump"
Massachusetts law specifically prohibits the terms "cord", "face cord", "pile" or "truckload" from being used in advertising the sale of cordwood or firewood. 
The first stacking of firewood is the legal measurement and doesn't necessarily happen on your property after delivery. 
Sellers are required to disclose their name and address, the amount of cubic feet sold and price charged on the customer's invoice or delivery ticket. 
A standard pickup truck full of loose firewood that "should be about a cord" is simply NOT a cord. If anything, it might be a "face cord", which is roughly one-third of 128 cubic feet. 
Beware the dump! Get a delivery receipt attesting to the quantity sold and stack it tightly and promptly. Measure and take pictures. If the quantity delivered is less than promised, contact your local weights and measures office or the Division of Standards at (617) 727-3480. 


Seasoned in my area was going for $185-$230 for a full cord.Most guys are completely out for a month now.


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 4, 2005)

*Firewood Prices*

Go to www.firewood.com and you will find prices from all over the USA.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 4, 2005)

Schultzz said:


> Go to www.firewood.com and you will find prices from all over the USA.


i guess a full cord is 240 now. i start selling in late November. no time to mess with firewood when there is tree work to do. it sells for much more at this time of the year anyways.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll see a cord in the paper around here for $100-$150.

Jeff


----------



## Redbull (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm getting $200/cord and $125/ 1/2 cord here in Kansas City.


----------



## Txtree (Dec 4, 2005)

We're getting $250 delivered and stacked but that's driving it to San Antonio. We have a rep on a street corner that takes orders and we load six cords on a flat bed here. Wages, fuel, time considered it's very profitable.


----------



## keith c raymond (Dec 4, 2005)

In my area is is about 150-205,Hardwood seasoned,cut, split ,delivered,by the ''cord''.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 4, 2005)

Redbull said:


> I'm getting $200/cord and $125/ 1/2 cord here in Kansas City.



I guess I forgot to mention that this includes delivery, but not stacking. If they want it stacked, that price gets assesed depending on where on the property they want it stacked. It can be up to an extra $50 to stack.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 4, 2005)

i guess I'm doing OK selling it for 240 a cord. is anyone out there getting any insane amount for wood. Ive had some people tell me some high prices, but there usually was a reason like, deliver it up a stair case or elevator.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 5, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> You'll see a cord in the paper around here for $100-$150.
> 
> Jeff



is there any possible way to profit on selling a cord for 100 bucks. seems to me that even getting the wood for free and having very low overhead would be a more of a hobby than a business. maybe the Chinese are working in your neighborhood.


----------



## Newfie (Dec 5, 2005)

treesurgeon said:


> is there any possible way to profit on selling a cord for 100 bucks.



See now your first mistake is thinking about this logically. You'll discover that many people in the firewood business never sit down and figure out the numbers in their business and work for way to little. I guess they have more time on their hands than brains.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Dec 5, 2005)

i sell for 250/CDN most are 275 with some at 300 with rumours of 350


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 6, 2005)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> i sell for 250/CDN most are 275 with some at 300 with rumors of 350


id rather wait and try to get as much as i can for the wood. its not like i sell so much. i guess it could sit until it sells. that what some people must think.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 6, 2005)

Firewood locally is around $150 a cord now. But it is winter conditions here and that price can go up if split or a longer delivery.
No one is even advertising in the local paper. They look to have plenty of orders from those who are desperate.


----------



## Newfie (Dec 6, 2005)

treesurgeon said:


> id rather wait and try to get as much as i can for the wood. its not like i sell so much. i guess it could sit until it sells. that what some people must think.



February is a good month to have a stockpile of "partially seasoned" firewood.


Dan, I do firewood as well, about 40 cords this year. I refuse to give it away though. $150 a cord seems like a good price for the deep south. That's what it was going for in my redneck of the woods last year.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 8, 2005)

i just really started selling it and if i want to get top price for the wood i have, i will advertise. i should be getting calls by this weekend. as for selling it in February, i get busy with tree work then, so i will try to sell all, by mid January.


----------



## cunrya (Dec 8, 2005)

Just sold my first load, $150 6 yard dump loose. Usually comes out to right at or just shy of a cord (heaping load) Great price for here in NW Ohio I think. Usually have around 10 cords out back for my central boiler, folks must have seen it and figured I was selling because I'm starting to get a few calls. Suppose with propane hovering near $2 a gallon who could blame them. For $150 a cord this early in the season I'll start cutting firewood, a little could to run the mill with single digits here, and the shop is pretty full of lumber predrying so.. Felled and Skidded 7 or 8 cords of standing dead out yesterday, hoping to get a few more out later this morning before the snow starts. Been meaning to thin and clear out a 20acre woods I havent touched in years. Suppose that standing dead will be saleable and burn nicely. Cutting around 100 shagbarks out too, hard stuff, makes a ton of heat though. Hoping it will be dry enough to get rid of by February.


----------



## spencerhenry (Dec 8, 2005)

here in the aspen area, i sell full cords of pinon pine for $465 delivered and stacked, face cords $165. aspen wood goes for about $120/ face, and i do full cords of aspen for$270. unsplit aspen full cords early in the year go for $150.

most deliveries in town in aspen require 1 hour drive time each way, and stacking wood in all sorts of difficult places. i now have a policy, i dont go inside a customers home, or go upstairs. some get mad, but oh well


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 8, 2005)

spencerhenry said:


> here in the aspen area, i sell full cords of pinon pine for $465 delivered and stacked, face cords $165. aspen wood goes for about $120/ face, and i do full cords of aspen for$270. unsplit aspen full cords early in the year go for $150.
> 
> most deliveries in town in aspen require 1 hour drive time each way, and stacking wood in all sorts of difficult places. i now have a policy, i don't go inside a customers home, or go upstairs. some get mad, but oh well


sound like a profitable place to sell wood, but expensive to live in aspen. seems like it would be allot of work to unload and stack wood for the customer.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 19, 2005)

selling for $300 a cord, seasoned for a year, i see many of these so called firewood guys cutting logs, splitting and advertising as "dry wood". my logs come out of the bush this winter, split next fall and sold the following winter. ps nothing wrong with the term face cord up here, its exactly that, the face of a cord 4x8x16"


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 25, 2005)

Around here I am hearing $150 - $200 per cord, people are definately getting more though in certain places. I couldn't even begin to imagine what they are getting per cord down in the city.


----------



## sawmilllady (Dec 25, 2005)

Holy ......cow! Here in Northern Lower Michigan, it goes for about $35.00 to $40.00 per face cord, delivered, pulp cord goes for about $80.00. At some of your prices, wouldn't it be cheaper to burn gas ?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 25, 2005)

Dry oak,split,driveway delivery(not stacked)has been running between 225 and 250 a cord. About the same for almond, walnut is a bit less. Soft wood,doug fir, cedar,pine go for 150 a cord and up. The price will vary a bit but these numbers are a fair idea of whats going on around here. Orchard wood used to be a good cheap source of firewood but most orchard removals go directly into chippers now. That and the liability problem with people you don't know running saws on your property have almost driven the little guy out of the firewood business .


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 26, 2005)

How can anybody actually get away with selling pine for firewood? Around here they don't appreciate that too much. 

Here you can sell; oak, hickory, maple, ash, beech, etc without any problems.
Special requests would be; cherry, apple, pear, plum, etc.
You CAN'T sell; pine, spruce, tulip, elm, willow, hemlock, etc.


----------



## Newfie (Dec 26, 2005)

treeman82 said:


> How can anybody actually get away with selling pine for firewood? Around here they don't appreciate that too much.
> 
> Here you can sell; oak, hickory, maple, ash, beech, etc without any problems.
> Special requests would be; cherry, apple, pear, plum, etc.
> You CAN'T sell; pine, spruce, tulip, elm, willow, hemlock, etc.



The world is different in other places Matt. I've got a guy buying junk pine logs from me for $50 a cord.He has an outdoor boiler and just wants cheap wood and I'm more than happy to oblige.


----------



## tawilson (Dec 26, 2005)

I sell pine and hemlock for campfire wood. People like the snap, crackle, pop. Plus, the burning chips flying out and landing in someone's lap is always good for a laugh.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 26, 2005)

*You CAN'T sell;*



treeman82 said:


> How can anybody actually get away with selling pine for firewood? Around here they don't appreciate that too much.
> 
> Here you can sell; oak, hickory, maple, ash, beech, etc without any problems.
> Special requests would be; cherry, apple, pear, plum, etc.
> You CAN'T sell; pine, spruce, tulip, elm, willow, hemlock, etc.



Why? Because of controls placed by the state or because people will not buy these kinds of wood? Personally, I like to burn Elm....difficult to split but burns well.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 26, 2005)

Newfie said:


> Seasoned in my area was going for $185-$230 for a full cord.Most guys are completely out for a month now.



I guess if you're completely out of wood early in the season, you priced it too low. If you're not selling for at least 25% more than last year, try picking up a newspaper, fuel costs went up this year! Maybe next year shoot for more... 

Around here, face cords are going for $125 to $145. You'll see guys selling for $90 or $100 a face cord (last years price), but they're the hobby wood guys that sell 4 or 5 cords a year and they run out in September. The quality of wood is usually suspect too. 

At $145 it is definitely cheaper to heat with gas, unless you have one very efficient furnace.

I'm curious what kind of woods they sell as firewood in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 26, 2005)

In Western Wa., Doug fir and alder are common.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 26, 2005)

That's some real soft wood, isn't it? 
We sell Oak, Hickory, Sugar Maple, Ash and a few other hardwoods.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 26, 2005)

Doug Fir really isn't that soft. It is a preffered building wood by many old time carpenters for floor joists, stairs, anywhere strength and stability is needed.

I 'm just going to throw this one out, if you were going to classify trees with needles as softwoods and decidious trees with leaves as hardwoods, which is about the way the logging industry classifies trees. The Doug Fir is harder than many of the so called hardwoods, by far. Just a little trivia.

Larry


----------



## tawilson (Dec 26, 2005)

Hemlock too.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got an e-mail from a member of the FDNY. He found a flyer from last year in the city for firewood prices, obviously it's gone WAY up this year.

Matt,
I found the firewood flyer I told you about. It's from 11/04. 
1/4 face cord $69.00
1/2 " " 125.00
face cord 4'x8'x16" 215.00
25 cherry logs 50.00
oak kindling, 30 lb. 10.00


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 5, 2006)

You get $215 a face cord?? DAMN, I wish I was selling $645 cords of wood...


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's manhattan pricing, and it's over a year old. Probably a cord is going for well over $800 now


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 5, 2006)

Seriously??


----------



## Redbull (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it might be worth a trip with a few cords to Manhatten, eh Greg? ROAD TRIP!!! J/K of course.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, for use in my another bus of mine, I will most likely have a semi in about 4 months, so we'll have to wait til next season. Unless we take your dump truck full..... How much will it hold?? They way I figure it, at 4mpg, it'd only cost us $1300-$1400 in fuel, so.... I'll start packing, holler when your loaded and ready.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 5, 2006)

About 3.5 cord, thats a laung haul for a 67 Chevy though. We could load up the wifes mini van!!


----------



## kf_tree (Jan 6, 2006)

the whole deal with manhattan fire wood priceing is storage? people do not have the room to store a full cord of wood. so they buy face cords and smaller loads. what about stacking? or carrying it through the house to stack in the back yard is that extra or included? what about carrying it up a few flights of stairs?

now with the double parking tickets at 110.00 a pop and the traffic in mahattan, with two men how much wood can you deliver in a day? it is not side walk delivery. there is no room to dump a truck on the side walk so it all has to be unloaded by hand into a garbage pail and carried through the house. i have a hard time believing many 800.00 cords of wood are sold, and it would take 2 guys half a day to carry it through the house and stack it. add in a parking ticket or 2 a few scratched walls and where is the profit? most people just buy a bundle at the local deli when they want a fire. i've even had to take wood up in elevators to stack on roof deck's. the grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm. I guess my sarcasm wasn't as obvious as I thought it was. Honestly, I wouldn't even try to deliver there even if I lived there.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh.... so we're not going?? j/k


----------



## Redbull (Jan 6, 2006)

Nah, I'll leave the downtown deliveries to KF. I like to keep mine within 10 miles.


----------



## kf_tree (Jan 6, 2006)

Redbull said:


> Nah, I'll leave the downtown deliveries to KF. I like to keep mine within 10 miles.



our yard to down town manhattan is only 11 miles, but that eleven miles could take you 2 hours.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 6, 2006)

It takes a different breed of people to deal with that. No offense. I commend your patience. Did you grow up in NY?

And to keep up with the thread...I'm now selling 1 cord= $180, 
1/2 cord= $120, and since I get a lot of requests for 1/4 cord=$75.
I'm in Kansas City, MO


----------



## Firewoodster (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm getting $195 cord picked up by customer, and charge delivery fees accordingly.
Western Kentucky


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jan 7, 2006)

up here in New York, Sullivan County Area, cords, that is 128 cu ft, go for between $120-$150, delivered. I had SO MUCH wood from removals, and from the tops of timber that I had harvested, that I though that I would get into the firewood business. My first year I moved 98 cords at $100 bucks each. Needless to say, after a couple of years of competing with all the locals, who undercut each other constantly (oh, around here, everybody is a "tree guy," as well as a plumber, carpenter, equipment operator, and polical hopeful) I decided that I could loose money at home, without having to work so hard to do it.


----------

